# Supplements for healthy dogs?



## MishaMini (Jun 21, 2021)

I see a lot of dog owners adding supplements (fish/algae oil, bone support, etc) to their dog's kibble. Will these genuinely prevent future issues in young, healthy dogs, or are they just marketing? I've also seen dried duck heads, pig ears, cod skin, pig snout, etc added. Do these add nutritional value, or are they just chews? Are they safe? I'm going to ask my vet next time I see him, but that won't be for a while. Do you add anything to your healthy dog's kibble?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

The jury is still out. Many owners (myself included) supplement with fish oil throughout the pets' lives, on the theory that factory farmed animals don't have optimal balances of omega fatty acids. As for joint supplements, I'm not convinced they do much of anything, but as Mia advances in age, I am more willing to indulge in some woo-woo (to be fair, there's the faintest whiff of evidence that green lipped mussels reduce joint pain, and that's what I use for glucosamine/chondroitin). The other things you mentioned are just chews, though some (like chicken/duck feet) are also natural sources of glucosamine.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

On the recommendation of a canine sports medicine vet, I give my dogs a joint supplement starting at around age three or four.


----------



## MishaMini (Jun 21, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> joint supplement


What kind?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

MishaMini said:


> What kind?


My nine year old GSD is on Glycoflex III and my seven year old APBT is on Nutri-Vet Hip & Joint Regular Strength.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I always give my guys probiotics for a few days when they get antibiotics. It helps repopulate the gut bacteria that got nuked by the antibiotics. I may also add probiotics if they are having diarrhea. Otherwise I don't bother with exotic supplements. 

One of my concerns is that the supplement marketplace gets very little regulation. Even things which are normally regarded as pretty benign, like glucosamine, can be toxic when fed in large amounts.


----------

